# Super Moon Eclipse September 27



## oldhippy (Sep 23, 2015)

Rare 'Super-Harvest Blood Moon' To Shine On September 27, 2015 | Video


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2015)

already a thread  about it ==>  Super Blood Moon Lunar Eclipse. Get'cha popcorn ready! | Photography Forum

but neat video


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Ed. 
Ok, now where is the proverbial 'how do I shoot the full moon' thread? 
I can always use a refresher


----------

